# Sensor de efecto hall



## nmrg (May 11, 2007)

hola, soy nuevo en la web y me gustaria saber dónde puedo encontrar el datasheet de un sensor de efecto hall que he comprado ya que no se cuales son los pines. El detector es el SAS251 y ya he buscado en las páginas de datasheets y en google y lo unico que pone es el tipo de circuito y su presentación. Alguien puede ayudarme?

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 11, 2007)

El montaje de lo mas simple, Vcc por ejemplo una pila de 9V
GND al negativo
Out una resistencia de 680 a 1K a positivo, en serie el diodo led y conectado al out

no me terminan de cuadrar los datasheet, es de 3 o cuatro patillas?

Si es de cuatro es que tiene diferentes sensibilidades, deberia ver el datashet


----------



## nmrg (May 22, 2007)

eso estaba claro ya, el problema era saber el orden de los pines, puesto que lleva proteccion contra inversion de alimentación podria averiguar vcc y masa con un téster?
  gracias


----------



## bralin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola, acabo de comprar este hall y la verdad que tanto en electronica burriana como en la web no he encontrado ninguna pagina del sas251. Tiene forma de integrado con cuatro patillas y una ralla azul. Sabrias decirme el patillaje, a que distancia actua el campo magnetico?

Un saludo


----------



## snowboard (Oct 21, 2008)

Revisa esto, quizá te sirva.

saludos.


----------



## bralin (Oct 22, 2008)

Gracias por el fichero pero sigo en las mismas ya que el sas251 tiene 4 patillas


----------



## rocamaos (Ene 24, 2009)

hola muchachos, necesito de su ayuda, monte un circuito con un sensor de efecto hall, para detectar campos magneticos, deseo me ayuden a aumentar el alcance a unos 30cm ya que en la actualidad solo me da 3cm. con algun amplificador o algo asi. Gracias


----------



## YASHA (Jul 26, 2009)

hola, espero y me pueda ayudar.
adquiri un sensor de efecto hall que es el ssm251 y el ssm321, y el problema es que no logro encontrar el data sheet. ojala y me puedan dar un poco de información en los rangos de Amp. y voltaje  de entrada


----------

